# svchost.exe trojan infection



## Dan Dracott (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi 
I believe i have a svchost.exe trojan infection and was hoping someone could guide me on how to get rid of it for good as it seems to be slowing my computer down when Im producing my music!

I have downloaded combofix already, i was hoping someone could guide me on how to fix it from there as I saw someone elses and it seemed to be specific to that persons PC.

Many thanks,

Dan


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy 

Are you still having this problem? If so, can you do the following:

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here* or

*Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed

with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer,please do so immediatly.*

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-

click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation.
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program.
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*".

(_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from

here._)
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button.
Click the *Scanning Control* tab.
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before

scanning._
_Scan for tracking cookies._
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen.
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*.
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*.
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*.
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*".
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*".
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the

main menu.
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*".
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *

Statistics/Logs* tab._
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor.

_
_Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply._

Click *Close* to exit the program.

Also, the version of HijackThis you have is out of date. Uninstall it, and install this one:










*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required. 

So, in your next reply, post the contents of the MBAM log, SAS log and a fresh HijackThis log 

Regards

eddie


----------



## Dan Dracott (Jul 2, 2009)

First of all Eddie i would like to say thanks a million for helping me I really appreciate it!

Here is the separate logs you have requested

*1. Malwarebytes LOG*

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.38
Database version: 2398
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2

09/07/2009 15:07:23
mbam-log-2009-07-09 (15-07-23).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 111203
Time elapsed: 29 minute(s), 6 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 1
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 60
Registry Values Infected: 1
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 28
Files Infected: 70

Memory Processes Infected:
C:\documents and settings\Dan\local settings\application data\auiiaoa.exe (Adware.Navipromo.H) -> Unloaded process successfully.

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pae_bho.pedev_ielistener (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{43a1c50a-0683-4caf-8066-3184184dfdb9} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{42665363-98ba-40aa-9b0b-67ee68888942} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{baa62b4f-5e59-40cc-b2ec-0e19b8776fa2} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{5e47627b-d89e-442b-82a6-f2fab368621b} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{baa62b4f-5e59-40cc-b2ec-0e19b8776fa2} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{e1412445-4ff8-410e-8d24-f2cf86b171a4} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{e1412445-4ff8-410e-8d24-f2cf86b171a4} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{e1412445-4ff8-410e-8d24-f2cf86b171a4} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\pae_bho.pedev_ielistener.1 (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rxresult.rxresultfilter (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\rxresult.rxresultfilter.1 (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wallpaper.wallpapermanager (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\wallpaper.wallpapermanager.1 (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{2e9937fc-cf2f-4f56-af54-5a6a3dd375cc} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{741de825-a6f0-4497-9aa6-8023cf9b0fff} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{85e06077-c824-43d0-a8dc-5efb17bc348a} (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{cf54be1c-9359-4395-8533-1657cf209cfe} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{2ab289ae-4b90-4281-b2ae-1f4bb034b647} (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8109fd3d-d891-4f80-8339-50a4913ace6f} (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{147a976f-eee1-4377-8ea7-4716e4cdd239} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{5937cd7f-1c0b-41e1-9075-60ebdf3c7d34} (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{d518921a-4a03-425e-9873-b9a71756821e} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07b18ea9-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07b18ea1-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{07b18eab-a523-4961-b6bb-170de4475cca} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{25560540-9571-4d7b-9389-0f166788785a} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{3dc201fb-e9c9-499c-a11f-23c360d7c3f8} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{9ff05104-b030-46fc-94b8-81276e4e27df} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{00a6faf1-072e-44cf-8957-5838f569a31d} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256a51-b582-467e-b8d4-7786eda79ae0} (Trojan.Vundo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{56256a51-b582-467e-b8d4-7786eda79ae0} (Trojan.Vundo) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{90b5a95a-afd5-4d11-b9bd-a69d53d22226} (Adware.Hotbar) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\PreApproved\{8109fd3d-d891-4f80-8339-50a4913ace6f} (Adware.Zango) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{59c7fc09-1c83-4648-b3e6-003d2bbc7481} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{68af847f-6e91-45dd-9b68-d6a12c30e5d7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{9170b96c-28d4-4626-8358-27e6caeef907} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{d1a71fa0-ff48-48dd-9b6d-7a13a3e42127} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{ddb1968e-ead6-40fd-8dae-ff14757f60c7} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\ElevationPolicy\{f138d901-86f0-4383-99b6-9cdd406036da} (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\TypeLib\{28252909-1be7-4236-bd77-b59cff2ae6c4} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{1e5dd896-fd9b-4d31-831a-2427216a0a02} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{39d37d53-eab9-4e04-9ac2-1d72f051590c} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{e0e86956-ee02-43ab-b410-fd690c490adb} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{f13554a0-047e-4d0e-836f-1cbf1e265c28} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{39d37d53-eab9-4e04-9ac2-1d72f051590c} (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\web-mediaplayer (Adware.EGDAccess) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\WebMediaPlayer (Rogue.Webmediaplayer) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Low Rights\RunDll32Policy\f3ScrCtr.dll (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MyWebSearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Multimedia\WMPlayer\Schemes\f3pss (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Fun Web Products (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\MyWebSearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\FocusInteractive (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Fun Web Products (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Screensavers.com (Adware.Comet) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Accoona (Adware.Accoona) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\fcn (Rogue.Residue) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{59879fa4-4790-461c-a1cc-4ec4de4ca483} (Adware.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{59879fa4-4790-461c-a1cc-4ec4de4ca483} (Adware.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\auiiaoa (Adware.Navipromo.H) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\mywebsearch\bar (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\mywebsearch\bar\History (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\mywebsearch\bar\Settings (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Dan\application data\Starware (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Dan\application data\Starware\Manager (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\Screensavers.com (Adware.Comet) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\screensavers.com\Wallpaper (Adware.Comet) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\PeDevice (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\PeDevice\stat_archive (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\PeDevice\tmp (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\WebMediaPlayer (Adware.EGDAccess) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\webmediaplayer\resources (Adware.EGDAccess) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\webmediaplayer\skins (Adware.EGDAccess) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\webmediaplayer\updates (Adware.EGDAccess) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MySearch (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\MyWay (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\History (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Settings (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\SrchAstt (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\SrchAstt\1.bin (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\SrchAstt\Cache (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Dan\Application Data\FunWebProducts (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Dan\application data\funwebproducts\Data (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Dan\application data\funwebproducts\Data\Dan (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
c:\documents and settings\Dan\local settings\application data\auiiaoa_navps.dat (Adware.Navipromo.H) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Dan\local settings\application data\auiiaoa_nav.dat (Adware.Navipromo.H) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Dan\local settings\application data\auiiaoa.dat (Adware.Navipromo.H) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Dan\local settings\application data\auiiaoa.exe (Adware.Navipromo.H) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\PeDevice\pedev.dll (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\bszip.dll (Worm.P2P) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\mywebsearch\bar\History\search3 (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\mywebsearch\bar\Settings\s_pid.dat (Adware.MyWebSearch) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Dan\application data\Starware\Manager\ManagerOptions.xml (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Dan\application data\Starware\Manager\ManagerOptions.xml.backup (Adware.Starware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\screensavers.com\wallpaper\Caribbean Island.jpg (Adware.Comet) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\screensavers.com\wallpaper\swpstart.exe (Adware.Comet) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\PeDevice\communication.xml (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\PeDevice\Domain.Watchlist.txt (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\PeDevice\pae-options.xml (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\PeDevice\pedev.exe (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\PeDevice\pedevPS.dll (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\PeDevice\Preparation.dll (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\PeDevice\search.watchlist.txt (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\PeDevice\statistic.xml (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\PeDevice\watchlist.xml (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\PeDevice\stat_archive\2009-05-29 (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\PeDevice\tmp\tmp.html (Adware.Popups) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\webmediaplayer\sqlite3.dll (Adware.EGDAccess) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\webmediaplayer\uninst.exe (Adware.EGDAccess) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\webmediaplayer\WebMediaPlayer.exe (Adware.EGDAccess) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\webmediaplayer\resources\wmp_translation_file.xml (Adware.EGDAccess) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\webmediaplayer\skins\classic.skn (Adware.EGDAccess) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYWAYPLUGINPROXY.CLASS (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\PARTNER.DAT (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\PARTNER2.DAT (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\0135980A (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\0135A1EE.bin (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\0135A420.bin (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\0135A578.bin (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\0135A7CA.bin (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\0135A941.bin (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\0135AB06.bin (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Cache\files.ini (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\History\search (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\myBar\Settings\prevcfg.htm (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\SrchAstt\1.bin\MYSRCHAS.DLL (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\SrchAstt\1.bin\PARTNER.DAT (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\SrchAstt\1.bin\PARTNER2.DAT (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\SrchAstt\Cache\01357659 (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\SrchAstt\Cache\01359A6C (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\SrchAstt\Cache\018A5651 (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\program files\MyWay\SrchAstt\Cache\files.ini (Adware.MyWay) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\citysaver_V1.0.dat (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\regedit.com (Backdoor.Bot) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\cmd.com (Backdoor.Bot) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ping.com (Backdoor.Bot) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe (Trojan.Agent) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\netstat.com (Worm.Alcra) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tasklist.com (Worm.Alcra) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tracert.com (Worm.Alcra) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\documents and settings\Dan\local settings\Temp\cd1B6.tmp (Heuristics.Malware) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\abclogosxyz.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\abductio.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\adamn.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\addcityboy.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\adresack.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\airconditioner.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\airmillhouse.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\aldos_nova.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\backtofuture.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\badcargo.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
c:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Bad_____.zip (Worm.Archive) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\taskkill.com (Worm.P2P) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## Dan Dracott (Jul 2, 2009)

*2. SUPER antispyware log*

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 07/10/2009 at 00:19 AM

Application Version : 4.26.1006

Core Rules Database Version : 3982
Trace Rules Database Version: 1922

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 08:45:52

Memory items scanned : 499
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 5861
Registry threats detected : 20
File items scanned : 99388
File threats detected : 338

Adware.RX Toolbar
HKU\S-1-5-21-1329718414-2369365234-3360613045-1006\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{59879FA4-4790-461C-A1CC-4EC4DE4CA483}

Unclassified.Unknown Origin
HKCR\PROTOCOLS\Filter\text/html
HKCR\PROTOCOLS\Filter\text/html#CLSID

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
.lstat.youku.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.stat.youku.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.lstat.youku.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.qksrv.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.qksrv.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
track.adform.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.partypoker.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.partypoker.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
server.iad.liveperson.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
server.iad.liveperson.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.zedo.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.zedo.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.mediaonenetwork.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.indextools.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.indextools.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.indextools.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.indextools.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adviva.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adviva.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
ads.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.revsci.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.mmstat.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.mmstat.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.countrycallingcodes.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.countrycallingcodes.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adrevolver.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
media.adrevolver.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adrevolver.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adrevolver.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adrevolver.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
media.adrevolver.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
media.adrevolver.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
media.adrevolver.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.revenue.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
server.iad.liveperson.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.fdau.adbureau.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
media.sensis.com.au [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adultfriendfinder.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.tradedoubler.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.tradedoubler.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.tradedoubler.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.xiti.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adtech.de [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adcentriconline.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
uk.sitestat.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.london-discount-hotel.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.london-discount-hotel.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
www.youngentrepreneur.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.youngentrepreneur.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.youngentrepreneur.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.youngentrepreneur.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.youngentrepreneur.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.saletrack.co.uk [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.tacoda.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.opodo.122.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
uk.sitestat.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.dynamic.media.adrevolver.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.dynamic.media.adrevolver.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.hitbox.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.ehg-idgentertainment.hitbox.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.ehg-idgentertainment.hitbox.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.piczo.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.atwola.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.msnportal.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
server.lon.liveperson.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
server.lon.liveperson.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adecn.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.adserveuk.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
adserver.artempireindustries.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
ad1.emediate.dk [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
ad1.emediate.dk [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.roiservice.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.roiservice.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
anat.tacoda.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
tracking.dc-storm.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.ehg-tfl.hitbox.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.ehg-tfl.hitbox.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.wildinthecountry.co.uk [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.wildinthecountry.co.uk [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.prisacom.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.ehg-baa.hitbox.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.ehg-baa.hitbox.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.atoc.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.archant.122.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.tourismwesternaustralia.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.weborama.fr [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.bluestreak.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.hg1.hitbox.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.flightstats.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.flightstats.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.flightstats.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.flightstats.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.socialmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.overture.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.msnaccountservices.112.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.ehg-aig.hitbox.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]


----------



## Dan Dracott (Jul 2, 2009)

.ehg-aig.hitbox.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.ehg-aig.hitbox.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
server.iad.liveperson.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.kontera.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
adserver.71i.de [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\zlgx86z2.default\cookies.txt ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.adviva.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.adviva.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.adviva.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.atwola.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
ad.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
ad.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.trafficmp.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.edge.ru4.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.bluestreak.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.servedby.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.servedby.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.servedby.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.servedby.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.servedby.advertising.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.adtech.de [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.commission-junction.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.commission-junction.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.commission-junction.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.qksrv.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.qksrv.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.qksrv.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
www1.addfreestats.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.hitbox.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.hg1.hitbox.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.valueclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.tripod.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.dealtime.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
www.dgm2.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.2o7.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
data.coremetrics.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
uk.sitestat.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.bfast.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.etype.adbureau.net [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
hc2.humanclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
hc2.humanclick.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
bilbo.counted.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
.maxserving.com [ C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\ywksx15d.slt\cookies.txt ]
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected]alkag[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Dan\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt

Trojan.NewDotNet
HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\New.net
HKU\S-1-5-18\Software\New.net

Adware.MyWay
HKLM\Software\MyWay
HKLM\Software\MyWay\myBar
HKLM\Software\MyWay\SearchAssistant
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\My Way Speedbar Uninstall
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\My Way Speedbar Uninstall#DisplayName
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\My Way Speedbar Uninstall#HelpLink
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\My Way Speedbar Uninstall#Publisher
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\My Way Speedbar Uninstall#UninstallString
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\My Way Speedbar Uninstall#UrlInfoAbout
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\MyWaySearchAssistant
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\MyWaySearchAssistant#DisplayName
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\MyWaySearchAssistant#HelpLink
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\MyWaySearchAssistant#Publisher
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\MyWaySearchAssistant#UninstallString
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\MyWaySearchAssistant#UrlInfoAbout
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{B37680B2-BA0A-4E5D-BF30-83E44C588624}\RP1828\A0333277.DLL

Trojan.Agent/Gen-PEC
C:\COMBOFIX\PEV.CFEXE
C:\COMBOFIX\PEV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\PEV.EXE

Adware.Accoona
C:\PROGRAM FILES\THEMEXP\THEMEXP.ORG FILE\ATOOLBAR400005.EXE

Unclassified.Unknown Origin/System
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ALFDYU.EXE


----------



## Dan Dracott (Jul 2, 2009)

*3. HIJACKTHIS LOG*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 00:34:46, on 10/07/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16850)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\GSICON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dslagent.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver2\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive 24-Bit External\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\RemoteControl\RCMan.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\ScanButton 3.0\ScanButton.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\RemoteControl\OSDMenu.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://google.es/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;<local>
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDSentry] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DSentry.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GSICONEXE] GSICON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLAGENTEXE] dslagent.exe USB
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunMotive] C:\DOCUME~1\Dan\LOCALS~1\Temp\RunMotive.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [882d1b8a1a0c] C:\WINDOWS\system32\cdm29523.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver2\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBLive 24-Bit External\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SbUsb AudCtrl] RunDll32 sbusbdll.dll,RCMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SemanticInsight] C:\Program Files\RXToolBar\Semantic Insight\SemanticInsight.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AIMPro] "C:\Program Files\AIM\AIM Pro\aimpro.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RemoteCenter] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\RemoteControl\RCMan.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RegistryMechanic] C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe /H
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: delstart.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: ScanButton 3.0.lnk = C:\Program Files\ScanButton 3.0\ScanButton.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Windows &Live Favorites - http://favorites.live.com/quickadd.aspx
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/229?c361a3d6aefb427a994922fdc7187c02
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\Components\en-gb\msntabres.dll.mui/230?c361a3d6aefb427a994922fdc7187c02
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.btopenworld.com/togetherinternet
O16 - DPF: {11111111-1111-1111-1111-111111111123} - ms-its:mhtml:file://C:\bla.MHT!http://216.115.95.98//7ble.chm::/wincfgid.exe
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - http://207.44.132.32/~admin1/thumbs/Kristin_Kreuk_211200335914PM578.jpg
O24 - Desktop Component 1: (no name) - http://www.hospitalrecords.com/img/wallpaper/thumb_camo.gif
O24 - Desktop Component 2: (no name) - http://img53.exs.cx/img53/1753/l1k1.gif

--
End of file - 9593 bytes

I hope this is of use to you and can help you solve the problem!
Once again mate many thanks.

Best regards,

Dan


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

No problem, I tend to look at ones that are a week old, to clear the backlog up 

Okay, you say you have ComboFix. Have you run it yet? If you have, can you post the log from C:\ComboFix.

If not, can you delete the program, and download this one, as it may have been updated:

Download ComboFix from one of these locations:

*Link 1*
*Link 2*
*Link 3*

** IMPORTANT !!! Save ComboFix.exe to your Desktop*


Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools

Double click on ComboFix.exe & follow the prompts.

As part of it's process, ComboFix will check to see if the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed. With malware infections being as they are today, it's strongly recommended to have this pre-installed on your machine before doing any malware removal. It will allow you to boot up into a special recovery/repair mode that will allow us to more easily help you should your computer have a problem after an attempted removal of malware.

Follow the prompts to allow ComboFix to download and install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console, and when prompted, agree to the End-User License Agreement to install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console.

**Please note: If the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is already installed, ComboFix will continue it's malware removal procedures.








Once the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed using ComboFix, you should see the following message:










Click on Yes, to continue scanning for malware.

When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Please include the *C:\ComboFix.txt* in your next reply.

eddie


----------

